# Hallo Zusammen !



## Udo (4. Aug. 2009)

Ich heiße Udo und komme aus Cuxhaven
seit geraumer Zeit schau ich ab und an mal hier vorbei um Anregungen
und vor allem teichbilder anzuschauen. Bin die letzten 4 Jahre immer zwischen Hessen und Cuxhaven gependelt. Erst seit diesem Jahr komplett hierher umgezogen. Habe damals begonnen mir einen kleinen teich anzulegen.
Ausgangssituation war dieses Gelände ( garten im Urzustand ). Geplant war ein teich zwischen den beiden Betonringen unter Einbeziehung des Bambusbusches.
Werde so wie ich es zeitmäßig schaffe nach und nach Bilder einstellen vom Bau 
des Teiches und der Anlage rundherum.
Gibt es hier die Möglichkeit eine Art Album anzulegen wo ich die jeweils neuen
Bilder hochladen kann ?

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden 
Udo


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Um Deine Frage kurz zu beantworten: Schau hier

Da sind wir mal gespannt....


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Endlich mal wieder einer aus der näheren "Nachbarschaft"


                                           MfG
                                                 Thomas


----------



## icasys (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Moin,moin und herzlich Willkommen
Gruß aus Kiel von Eggi


----------



## Udo (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo und Danke für die Begrüßung,
Anbei heute die ersten Fotos nach dem ich mit dem Spaten fertig war.
Aufgrund der schlechten bodenverhältnisse war ich gezwungen rundherum einen
Wall anzulegen ( Moorboden ). Den hinteren Betonring habe ich gleich genutzt
um eine höhle anzulegen für spätere E-Installationen und UV Lampe etc.
Da ich ja nur am WE in Cuxhaven war ging der Bau zunächst schleppend voran.
das Unkraut war oft schneller. Habe dann alle reste von Teppichen und ähnliches
erstmal hingelegt, um nicht ständig Unkraut zupfen zu müssen.
soweit erst mal für heute.
gruß udo


----------



## Udo (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

moin moin,
anbei mal ein paar neue bilder .
Erbitte mal Meinungen oder auch Vorschläge !!


----------



## Udo (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

und nochmal 5 weils so einfach geht !!
zur erklärung : wasser wird über Pumpe vom Hauptteich in die filter bestehend
aus 5 regentonnen a 200 l und uv -Lampe in den filterteich 1 befördert.dieser befindet sich unter der gr0ßen terasse. von dort mittels folienflansch in den Pflanzenteich 2 (da wo der schmale Steg sich befindet ) dann mittels HT rohr
Verbindung zum Sitzteich worin sich eine Unterwasser bank befindet ( zum Abkühlen ). von da aus geht es zurück in den Haupteich. desweiteren ist hinterm Grill ( noch Baustelle ) ein kleiner Wasserfall mit seperater Pumpe welcher in den Filterteich 2 mündet. Soweit zur Funktionsweise. 
An Fischen befinden sich momentan Goldis , Shubukin , Orfen . Rotfedern und noch 2 Forellen im Teich.

gruß Udo


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo,
hab' ja schon so einiges gesehen, hier im Forum und anderweitig.... diese Bilder toppen alles, GENIAL!!!!!!!!!
Was bitte ist das für ein Baum... gut zu sehen, leider jedoch nicht zu identifizieren, letztes Bild, rechts im Bild.
Schaut nicht wie eine "Trauerweide" aus...... gefällt mir supergut!
Insgesamt besticht Deine "Anlage", sei es der Teich selbst, die Hochbeete, die "Kiestreppe", einfach superschön!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Uwe,
habe gerade das "+" in den Bildern gefunden... der vermeintliche Baum scheint ein Gras zu sein?????
Aber welches???
Eva-Maria


----------



## Udo (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

hallo Eva-Maria,
Ich glaube du meinst das __ Schilf welches so bis 3m groß wird .
muß man aber eindämmen sonst breitet sich es mächtig aus. 
Aber ich laß es wachsen - platz ist ja genug
gruß udo


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Udo, 

was willste denn da noch für Vorschläge ?

Die Anlage sieht doch megagut aus ! 
Da spürt man wirklich nen liebevolles Händchen mit Geschick zum Gestalten 

Sehr schön ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## Udo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

na irgendwie gibts doch immer was zu verbessern Oder ?
manchmal genügt ein kleiner Denkanstoß und schon steht der Spaten bereit :smoki

Aber vielen Dank für dein Lob !!

gruß udo


----------



## Würmli (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

*Hallo Udo, *

*ich kann nur sagen: wou *

*Ganz toll, was du da geschaffen hast!*

*Mit den Grundstück und so, supi!*

*Meine Anerkennung hoch drei!*

*Gruß Biggi*


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo,

bei euch würde ich mich wohl fühlen. Das sieht für mich nach Abenteuer aus. Hunderttausend Ecken um etwas zu entdecken.

Traumhaft! Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!

Freu mich schon auf euer Hexenhaus.


----------



## Udo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Danke für das Lob . Bin ja schon froh das sich überhaupt jemand äußert.
Übrigens Herbst 2006 sah es noch so aus  :evil
Der hauptteich war 2008 schon fast fertig. Alles andere ist dieses Jahr passiert.
Ziel war es so kostengünstig wie möglich alles zu bauen.
fast alle steine sind mühsam gesammelt und vor Ort mit dem Auto transportiert worden . Darunter ca. 700 granitsteine (sogenannte Bumsköppe )
sowie etliche hänger Erde , sand , Kies und was noch so nötig war.
Selbst der Granitfußboden im gartenhaus stammt aus der alten Sandgrube wo sie jetzt Schutt etc. hinfahren. Selbst das Holz stammt bei mir aus der Firma vom Holzabfallcontainer. mittels Holzschein kostenfrei abzuholen gewesen.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt - und ne menge Teuros gespart. Natürlich darf man seine Arbeitszeit nicht rechnen. Aber es macht ja Spaß und man freut sich wenn wieder was fertig wird - wobei fertig werde ich wohl nie 
gruß Udo


----------



## Udo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Beim Hexenhaus bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wie es mal wird. Aber wie schon zu erkennen wird es eine kombination aus Stein und holz eventuell noch so eine Art fachwerk mit dabei, bin aber noch nicht sicher. Möchte aber auf jeden Fall so Akzente vom maritimen
stil mit einbringen - na schaun wir mal !!
danke nochmals für deine meinung 

gruß udo


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo,

super schöne Anlage, gratuliere !!

das einzige was mich stören würde ist das blaue Seil,
aber sowas ist immer Geschmackssache 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo,daß ist wirklich ein wunderschön angelegter Teich.
Könntest du bitte auch noch ein paar Bilder und Beschreibungen von deiner Filteranlage,Pumpe u.s.w. machen? Da bin ich nämlich noch auf der Suche.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Goldi2009 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Wunderschöner Teich Bin gespannt, wie das Haus wird!

Viel Spaß in Deinem Urlaubsgarten.

Anne


----------



## Janvi (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Also, ich bin einfach nur sprachlos - superschöne Anlage. 
Selbstverständlich kannst Du jede Menge Geld auch im nachhinein sparen - Du brauchst doch gar nicht in einen teuren Urlaub z fahren, oder?


----------



## Udo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> super schöne Anlage, gratuliere !!
> 
> ...



Ja die Seilfarbe ist eigentlich nicht meine Farbe. Aber mein nachbar hat es organisiert für null Euo. Irgendwann kommt noch mal ein schwarzes Hin . 
Aber wenn man es umsonst bekommt dann geht auch erstmal dieses.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



Janvi schrieb:


> Also, ich bin einfach nur sprachlos - superschöne Anlage.
> Selbstverständlich kannst Du jede Menge Geld auch im nachhinein sparen - Du brauchst doch gar nicht in einen teuren Urlaub z fahren, oder?



Zum glück wohn ich ja jetzt an der Küste. und Urlaub mach ich momentan an der Gartenbaustelle + Teichanlage .
gruß Udo


----------



## Udo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



Teich Greenhorn schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,daß ist wirklich ein wunderschön angelegter Teich.
> Könntest du bitte auch noch ein paar Bilder und Beschreibungen von deiner Filteranlage,Pumpe u.s.w. machen? Da bin ich nämlich noch auf der Suche.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas,
Also die sogenannte filteranlage besteht aus 5 wasserfässern a 200 L.
normal verbunden über HT Rohr. Im ersten Faß ist nichts drin . es wird nur ein kreisender Umlauf erzeugt als sogenannter Vortexfilter. Im zweiten Faß sollten eigentlich Bürsten rein, aber hier und da liest man das sowas überholt wäre.
im 3. Faß sind grobe Filtermatten der Keilform der Tonne angepaßt. Vierte Tonne ist noch leer. 5. Tonne sind feinere filterwürfel drin. ( aus Ebay )
Davor geschaltet ist ein UV Lampe . Nach den Tonnen folgt der Filterteich 1 der unter der terasse ist  ( Kieselsteine etc.) Dann gehts in den Pflanzenteich
wobei da mit der Zeit noch mehr Pflanzen reinkommen. danach fließt das Wasser unterirdisch durchs gartenhaus in den Sitzteich und dann wieder in den großen teich zurück. Als Pumpe habe ich 7500 l/h im einsatz wobei sie etwa 1m hoch pumpen muß. das ist aber okay. somit wird der Durchfluß in den Pflanzenfilterteichen reduziert. Ja das war so der momentane Stand
der Dinge. Gut möglich das sich im laufe der Zeit noch mal was ändert.
Die Pumpe läuft über Zeitschaltuhr ca 10 h am Tag . bisher reicht das völlig aus. 
gruß udo


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo, 

schön, schön, schön, einfach schön. aber hat das "DDR"-Schild sein müssen? :evil 1 

ansonsten wie gesagt - einfach wunderschön.


----------



## Bordersuse (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Neid - Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung.
LEider sind im Rhein-Main-Gebiet die Grundstückspreise so teuer, dass der Wunsch und Wille da wäre, der Platz aber leider nicht.
Wir haben im hinteren Garten noch 180 qm, die gingen theoretisch. Da das ganze aber einen txpischen Charakter der Streuobstwiese gemeinsam mit 2 Nachbargrundstücken hat, wäre es zu schade dieses Bild zu verändern.


----------



## Udo (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> schön, schön, schön, einfach schön. aber hat das "DDR"-Schild sein müssen? :evil 1
> 
> ansonsten wie gesagt - einfach wunderschön.



Naja ein kleiner spaß mußte mal sein !!!
Aber da die Pfosten noch durch schönere ersetzt werden ist das wohl das kleinste Problem smoki


----------



## Udo (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



Bordersuse schrieb:


> Neid - Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung.
> LEider sind im Rhein-Main-Gebiet die Grundstückspreise so teuer, dass der Wunsch und Wille da wäre, der Platz aber leider nicht.
> Wir haben im hinteren Garten noch 180 qm, die gingen theoretisch. Da das ganze aber einen txpischen Charakter der Streuobstwiese gemeinsam mit 2 Nachbargrundstücken hat, wäre es zu schade dieses Bild zu verändern.



Ja die Preise sind heftig im Frankfurter Raum. habe ja fast 20 jahre im Raum
Marburg gewohnt. selbst da ist es schon teuer. Zumal meist nur Grundstücke eine Größe um die 600 - 800  m² haben. 
Hier an der Küste ist es diesbezüglich besser. Ich habe z.B. hier Gesamt 2500 m²
Da kann man schon sich mehr entfalten. 

gruß Udo


----------



## Udo (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Habe heute noch etwas verändert.
Gruß Udo:smoki


----------



## Udo (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

moin moin ,
noch mal zum vergleich ein paar bilder aus dem sommer 2007.:smoki

gruß udo


----------



## Udo (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

moin moin , 
habe heute damit begonnen die filtertonnen weiter zu verstecken.
Da noch holz vorhanden war habe ich Klappen gebaut welche mittels Scharnier
noch oben zu öffnen gehen ( zwecks Reinigung der Filter etc. )
Siehe Bilder. 
wenn jemand noch Ideen oder Vorschläge hat dann bitte mal schreiben, Danke

Gruß aus dem Cuxland 

Udo


----------



## Udo (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

hat den keiner Vorschläge , Ratschläge oder sonstiges ?


----------



## scholzi (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Tja.....was gibts da noch zu sagen?
Du könntest ja morgen die Weltherrschaft an dich reißen


----------



## Udo (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

brauch keine weltherrschaft
vorschläge oder meinungen von anderen teichbesitzern wäre interressanter :smoki . 
erfahrungen und dergleichen 

lg. udo


----------



## Udo (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Stell die Filterfrage in einem neuem Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum. 
Vielleicht hast Du dann Antworten. 
Hier liest Sie nicht jeder. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## dersil (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo

Deine Teichanlage und deren Umgebung sind ein stimmiges Konzept
der vorhandene Platz wunderbar ausgenutzt.
Ich versteh nicht Dein Anliegen nach Verbesserung zu suchen - und das auch noch um Mitternacht.
Folgendes bitte nicht böse ansehen.
Das einzige
aus meiner Sicht das wirklich einzige,
was Deine Teichanlage noch toppen könnte, ist ein tropisches oder mediteranes oder Regenwaldartiges Biotop davor ( ca 100 m2 und dann alles mit ner kugeligen Plexiglaskuppel überdachen.

Versteh das bitte so wie ich es meine

ALS KOMPLIMENT

liebe Grüße Silvio


----------



## dersil (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo

ich nochmal

Du baust doch da noch an einer Hütte

wie wäre es denn im Stile einer Wassermühle - so mit großem Wasserrad und alles in echt also irgendwie Wasser hochpumpen das sich das Rad auch bewegt.

ist doch was oder ?


Grüße Silvio


----------



## Udo (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



dersil schrieb:


> Hallo Udo
> 
> Deine Teichanlage und deren Umgebung sind ein stimmiges Konzept
> der vorhandene Platz wunderbar ausgenutzt.
> ...



hallo silvio,
nach mitternacht ist kein problem , das ist bei schichtarbeit nun mal so .
Regenwaldbiotop naja das sprengt wohl den rahmen und vor allem die kosten.
aber das mit der wassermühle ist garnicht schlecht . werde mal schauen ob sowas irgendwie machbar bzw. integrierbar wäre. 
Im Augenblick bastel ich aber gerade an einen wasserfall . kleinere schachtarbeiten und Folie ist schon drin. Flanschdurchführung zum Hauptteich
auch schon. da nächste woche urlaub - dann zeit zum fertigstellen. Bilder werden dann noch folgen.
Gruß udo


----------



## Udo (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Stell die Filterfrage in einem neuem Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum.
> Vielleicht hast Du dann Antworten.
> Hier liest Sie nicht jeder.
> 
> ...



 danke für den Tip ! ist ja eigentlich auch verständlich bei der Größe des Forums und der doch vielen Infos die hier so überall vorhanden sind.

gruß udo


----------



## dersil (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo


klar sprengt mein erster Vorschlag das Budget eines Privathaushaltes, war wie geschrieben, ein Lob für das bis dahin von Dir schon erreichte.

Gibt es eigentlich auch Fische im Teich?

Grüße
Silvio


----------



## Udo (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

moin,
ja fische gibts mehr wie genug . sie vermehren sich zu schnell leider .
goldfische , blauorfen , kleine koi , rotfedern (zu viele) und auch 2 forellen .
gruß udo


----------



## dersil (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo

so schön wie Deine Teichanlage aussieht, kannste eigentlich Eintrittsgeld nehmen und die zu vielen Fische verkaufen :smoki

Silvio


----------



## Udo (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

naja wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. gibt hier sehr viele schöne teiche !!
jeder hat ja gottseidank seine eigenen vorstellungen - und das ist auch gut so !!
ich schaue ja auch immer wo ich noch was entdecke was man selber realiesieren kann irgendwie !!

gruß udo


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Udo

ich will dir zu deinem Teich gratulieren,
 ich hätte auch gerne so ein Grundstück um so eine Anlage bauen zu können. Aber in meiner Gegend (Randberlin)ist so was ja kaum drin bzw. fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld für so eine ausufernde Landschaft.(Doppelneid)

Gruß Combicard


----------



## Udo (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

ja berliner randgebiet - echt teuer !! ja wenn ich genug geld hätte wäre so manches viel einfacher !! aber klappte bis jetzt nicht mit lotto 

habe ja auch versucht möglichst billig zu bauen . deshalb auch viel handarbeit und vieles gesammelt . den ich seh es nicht ein z.b. für einen granitstein fast 2€
zu bezahlen wenn man sie gratis sammeln kann. dauert zwar aber egal !!
natürlich darf man die zeit und die arbeit ( sofern man es so bezeichnen will )
nicht sehen , aber das ist wohl bei jedem Hobby so .
aber das aus einem teich mal nun 4-5 geworden sind hätt ich mir auch nicht träumen lassen . aber nun ist es eben so - Suchtgefahr ?

gruß udo


----------



## Udo (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

hallo ,
habe mal wieder etwas zeit gehabt und mit dem Bau des teichhauses weiter gemacht . Anbei ein paar  Bilder vom heutigen Tageswerk. Aber nicht täuschen lassen - das ist erstmal nur die erste Außenhülle . da kommt im Frühjahr dann noch Blockhausprofil drumherum. Werde dieses jahr nur noch das dach montieren
um dann auch im winter innen weiter machen zu können. Das Teichhaus soll auch noch von innen mit 100mm Dämmwolle ausgekleidet werden so das man es auch während der kühleren Jahreszeit mit nutzen kann.
gruß udo


----------



## dersil (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo

ich würde es ausen fast so lassen, passt doch gut in`s Bild
Apropos Winter - hast Du einen Kamin geplant?

Silvio


----------



## Udo (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*



dersil schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich würde es ausen fast so lassen, passt doch gut in`s Bild
> Apropos Winter - hast Du einen Kamin geplant?
> ...



Kamin ?  das wird wohl zu eng , eventuell einen kleinen kaminofen mal sehen 
aber darüber kann ich mir beim innenausbau noch gedanken machen - also alles noch offen


----------



## orgella (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Ich finde es schlichtweg genial, was Du dort geschafft hast in dieser relativ kurzen Zeit und dann mit zusammengesuchtem Material.... Respekt. Es sieht wirklich toll aus.


----------



## Udo (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

danke , ist aber immer noch eine baustelle - aber eine die spaß macht 

gruß udo


----------



## Udo (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

shock saß heute nachmittag am teichrand um etwas zu relaxen und plötzlich huschte etwas langes durchs wasser . Zum Glück  konnte ich noch erkennen was es war :? Eine cirka 1m lange __ ringelnatter hat sichs wohl in meinen Teich gemütlich gemacht . Foto konnt ich leider nicht machen da sie verschwand oder zumindest nicht mehr zu sehen war als ich die kamera geholt hatte . Hab mal ein Bild aus anderer Quelle eingestellt . 
jetzt frage ich mich natürlich ob sie der Übeltäter war der meinen kleinen Koi und die paar kleinen goldis auf dem Gewissen hat . laut Google fressen diese __ Schlangen kleinere Fische  . Ich hätte nie damit gerechnet mal eine Schlange in meinem Teich zu sichten !!!  Mein Nachbar bekam die totale Panik -
er traute sich nicht mehr an den Teich 

Gruß aus cuxland udo



 

 

Edit: Lieber Udo .... Bilder aus anderer Quelle sollten einen Quellennachweis haben ... Habe sie dem Sinn zufolge gegen meine Eigenen ausgetauscht ... mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Digicat


----------



## Hagen (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

eine __ ringelnatter ist eben ein 2 schneidiges schwert. aber ich würde sagen die positive seite überwiegt bei weitem. 

möchte ich auch haben :beeten


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Servus Udo

Wie groß waren den die Koi bzw. die Goldfische ... ich denke Größere als 10cm läßt sie unbehelligt .... 

Und ... ich hatte ja auch eine bzw. mehrere  Ringelnattern am Ex-Teich ... sie sind wirklich eine Bereicherung der ersten Klasse ... 

Hatte nach der ersten Sichtung auch eine Schrecksekunde .... beim Tiergarten Schönbrunn angerufen ... "Sie könne sich glücklich Schätzen ein oder mehrere Exemplare am Teich zu haben .... die kommen nur wenn ...

die Wassergüte excellent ist
das Nahrungsangebot vorhanden ist
und sie weitesgehend ungestört Leben können
und Versteckmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind
.... !!!!"""

Dadurch konnte(n) sie bis zum unserem Wegzug glücklich bei uns Leben 
Ja sie gewöhnte sich sogar an uns ... fast kein Fluchtverhalten mehr  ... sie wußte wir stellen keine Gefahr für sie dar 

Bilder habe ich schon deinem Post hinzugefügt :shock


----------



## Udo (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Hallo Helmut,
mit den bildern ist okay, hätt sie ja gern selber fotografiert aber weiß nicht wo sie sich befindet !!! Hab sie nur zur Darstellung mal reingesetzt.
nun der koi war klein etwa 7-8cm , hatte mir im sommer mal 2 stück gekauft - wobei einer nur etwa 1 woche überlebt hat. hab ihn dann rausgefischt. Den 2ten
hab ich komischerweise die letzte Woche schon nicht mehr gesehen. und beim zählen der goldis fehlten auch 4 oder 5 kleinere. erst dachte ich an __ reiher aber dem ist nicht so. also geh ich mal davon aus das die natter zugeschlagen hat. 
ist ja ansich auch kein problem - wäre aber nett wenn sie sich an die vielen kleinen rotfedern halten würde . versteckmöglichkeiten hat sie sowohl im großen als auch im hinteren Pfanzenteich genug . Bin mal gespannt ob ich sie noch mal zu Gesicht bekomme. 

Gruß udo


----------



## Udo (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

helmut noch kurz ne Frage : meinst du die bleibt im teich bzw. in den teichen ?
 in unmittelbarer nähe befindet sich ja noch ein graben mit wasser etwa luftlinie ca 4m der an der grundstücksgrenze verläuft . 

gruß udo


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Servus Udo

Solange das zutrifft ...



> das Nahrungsangebot vorhanden ist
> und sie weitesgehend ungestört Leben können
> und Versteckmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind



... hast gute Chancen sie wieder zu sehen ... was aber ein gelegentliches Wechseln in andere Biotope nicht ausschließt 

Edit: und auch müssen "an Land" ... sprich im Garten ... Altholzstapel oder Steinhaufen vorhanden sein ... sie überwintert an Land


----------



## Udo (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

 ja ist vorhanden etwa 8m vom teich entfernt . da ist so eine ich sag mal insel mit wallnußstrauch groß und anderem gewächs , und in der mitte hab ich damals die ausgegrabenen wurzeln von fichten etc. gelagert. also verstecke sind genug vorhanden. die sammelstelle hat etwa 2,5m durchmesser und ne höhe von 1m etwa. Igel hab ich dort schon öfters gesehen !!

Na mal abwarten ob man sie noch mal sieht 

gruß udo


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

Servus Udo

Ich wünsche Dir das sie deinen Garten als Lebensraum auserkoren hat 

Es gibt nix schöneres als eine Artenvielfalt durch entsprechende Lebensräume zu schaffen  ... sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick nicht sehr nach ordentlicher Gartengestaltung aus ... aber in so einer Ecke .... ein natürliches, nicht durch Menschenhand beeinflußtes Umfeld schaffen ... und es klappt auch mit vielen Tieren, Amphibien und Insekten.

Eines sollte einem aber auch klar sein .... auch Mäuse und vielleicht Ratten finden so natürliche Biotope anziehend .... also nicht nur "Lieblinge" ziehen dann ein ... sondern auch in unseren Augen "Schädlinge" wollen überleben ...

Solange die Populationen nicht ein Übermaß annehmen, sollten wir auch den Tierschutz nicht vor diesen ausschließen ... sind auch Tiere ... und so finden auch Ihre natürlichen Feinde bald heraus, wo es was "Schmackhaftes" zu finden gibt ...


----------



## Udo (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

 Na dann will ich mal hoffen das sie bleibt und man sie nochmal zu sehen bekommt :beeten

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hallo Zusammen !*

moin moin ,
nachdem ich freitag wieder Bretter bekommen habe , konnte ich gestern endlich das Dach zu machen. Trotz Regenschauer und deftigen Wind klappte es prima.
Nur mit der Dachpappe und der Kreuzlattung muß ich noch warten - ist einfach zu stürmisch  
Anbei drei Bilder . habe an der seitenwand mal noch was angeschraubt für eventuelle Abschrägung der beiden Seitenwände wegen der Optik 
na mal sehen ob es so wird - Entscheidung steht noch aus !!!!

Gruß Udo


----------

